# R0B's Bridge Log



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi All,

Thanks to Predator Nutrition and the guys at Needtobuildmuscle I have been given the chance to log one of their Testosterone Boosters - *Bridge*!

Here's the product description, then below I will give some info on myself.

*BRIDGE*

*The Muscle Maintenance Supplement!*

Need something to hold you over in-between cycles? Want to keep making gains without the suppression? Don't want to lessen gains and increase risks by staying on too long? Then you need to *BRIDGE*, the ONLY supplement of its kind! It is designed specifically for advanced athletes.

*What is in Bridge?*

*Cassis Grandiszz:* This is an amazing and exotic herb from the jungles of Costa Rica. It has a reputation in folklore as an aphrodisiac but more scientific studies reveal that it increases blood volume. That is exactly what androgens do that produce those massive pumps! It's the first thing you miss when you go off! Now, you can get them back!

*Phosphatydl Serine:* This unique phospholipid has the distinct ability to stop the destruction of the cellular wall. It is an intriguing component to anti-aging but it also prevents muscle catabolism, so&#8230;

*..you don't lose the gains you made while on cycle!*

*Fadogia Aggrestis:* Fadogia is the only natural substance shown to increase luteinizing hormone, thus allowing for faster recovery. Even if you use HCG, it's only a temporary fix. Fadogia gets the body to work on its own to restore testosterone and testicular size.

*Alpha GPC (L Alpha Glycerylphosphorycholine):* Unlike bogus GH enhancers, Alpha GPC has been proven to increase GH output, when it's secreted naturally. In other words, when you train hard and are in a deep sleep, growth hormone production may be increased by up to 20%!

*EGCG:* This is an extract of green tea, that offers the most concentrated form of the active ingredient. It's a powerful antioxidant that also helps in utilizing and preventing the storage of excess fat.

*It also restores focus and stamina!*

*Resveratrol:* This is what you would call "an aging antagonist" enzyme that also maintains proper hormonal balance - a must, after disrupting the HPTA and waiting for it to recover.

*Euricoma Longifolia Root 100:1 Extract:* Euricoma increases free testosterone to make the most of what you make naturally. We use the highest potency available. With regular use, you can double the potential of your natural testosterone, resulting in more muscle growth!

*Muira Puama 12:1 Extract**: Here we have our *libido enhancer, so you still have that raging drive you get from harsher compounds.

*Lepidium Meyenii:* This assures the right balance of estrogen, so it doesn't go too high or too low.

*Pregenolone:* This is the MASTER hormone that is the precursor to testosterone. Once a cycle ends, pregenolone drops. BRIDGE replaces it to healthy levels.

*It also gives you that sense of "well being" while on cycle!*

Why spend time, money and effort of cycles just to lose most of it? Now, you don't have to! Don't kid yourself! Using low doses of androgens in between cycles isn't enough to grow muscle and it just suppresses you further - NOT GOOD! Do it the right way- with BRIDGE! Maintain, muscle, stamina and sex drive with BRIDGE. Feel good, feel strong!

*Info about me*

*Age* - 27 (in Nov)

*Weight* - 12st, 13lb

*Height* - 5ft 7"

*BF* - 18% (Approx)

*Diet* - Approx 3,000 - 3,250 cals ED. Approx- 50% Protein, 30% Carbs, 20% Fats.

I haven't used a Test Booster before, so I'm in a great position to judge if these work or not. I will be *100%* honest if these have *any* effect on me.

I have been training for approximately 3 years, probably 18 months of that wasn't great, no real goal, no effort into diet, the usual really "Look at me i'm at the gym so I'm in good shape!"

I'm in a far better place today 

Training is as follow, one day off, one day on;

Day1 - Back & Bi's

Day2 - Rest

Day3 - Chest & Tri's

Day4 - Rest

Day5 - Leg's

Day6 - Rest

Day7 - Shoulders

Yep, no cardio. Cardio will come back into my training, just not needed for me at the moment.

The days I train I'm at the gym for 6.30/6.45am. 1 Hour is all I do, I ride solo so no chit chat 

The *BRIDGE* cycle will last 30 days, so 3 tablets ED.

1x Breakfast

1x Lunch

1x Dinner

Why did I feel the need to try *BRIDGE*, well I came off a DBOL only cycle that finished the 1st of August. Then I did PCT that finished on the 29th of August. So something like this seemed worth a crack!

*Supplements*

These are the others I use and they will be used in the same time period as the *BRIDGE* cycle.

Whey

Dextrose

Maltodextrin

Taurine

Creatine

Caffine Tabs

Multivits & Probiotics

Omega 3

Green Tea Extract

I think thats about it!

I will update every few days with how I feel *BRIDGE* is working for me.

I will give marks out of 10 each week on the following;

*Performance* - X/10 (Gym Performance)

*Recovery* - X/10 (Recovery Time/Stamina)

*Tolerance* - X/10 (Sides etc)

Here's the product its self....



Thanks for looking!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

sounds like this will be interesting...

ill be keeping a close eye on this one..

btw..you look closer to about 14-15%bf imo...


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

those look like big tabs...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

andy said:


> those look like big tabs...


Manageable let's say that.

The BF is debatable 

Thanks for looking mate.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad to see a Bridge log up and starting did not know about this one - and the Iron Science supps in your avatar!

You are a walking advert for me, might have to get one of those boards that people wear made up for you and rent you out - not Korean businessmen style renting of course.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome stuff, I've been looking into using bridge alonside my next pct. Will me having a keen eye on this


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm in buddy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Glad to see a Bridge log up and starting did not know about this one - and the Iron Science supps in your avatar!
> 
> You are a walking advert for me, might have to get one of those boards that people wear made up for you and rent you out - not Korean businessmen style renting of course.


Haha, kinda like those Domino Pizza men


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

m118 said:


> Awesome stuff, I've been looking into using bridge alonside my next pct. Will me having a keen eye on this


Hi Mate,

Yes I've seen you mention Bridge in some posts, not sure if there is still some up for grabs.....

Thanks for looking


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

JayJo said:


> I'm in buddy!


Enjoy the ride


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

1 and 1/2 days in, feeling of warmth and quite a good wellbeing feeling.

By warmth,I'll say I've been a little flush 

This seems to have settled since first few tablets though.

Never less, all is well.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You sneaked this in under the radar roberto lol

Good luck mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> You sneaked this in under the radar roberto lol
> 
> Good luck mate


Thanks Rob


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick update, a few days in now and I'm still feeling quite upbeat 

However, one side seems to have crept in, well, you could say crept out!

Gas! Yep, I'm a quite a bit more flatulent than normal.

But, they're smell FREE!

So I can't grumble.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> Quick update, a few days in now and I'm still feeling quite upbeat
> 
> However, one side seems to have crept in, well, you could say crept out!
> 
> ...


Dude, are you sure it has anything to do with Bridge!!! ;-)


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

sorry could you just clarify what "cycle" you where on, we talking AAS right? and where in the PCT did you start bridge etc

cheers bro as would be very interested in running these with and after my PCT

subbed

sorry bro just saw dbol etc


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Dude, are you sure it has anything to do with Bridge!!! ;-)


Haha, it's the only thing that has changed within my diet, seems timely doesn't it


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Quick update, a few days in now and I'm still feeling quite upbeat
> 
> However, one side seems to have crept in, well, you could say crept out!
> 
> ...


smell free???? bollocks


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

andy said:


> smell free???? bollocks


LOL.

Serious, its air only ! Missus thinks it's funny 

Hopefully subside over the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Sureno said:


> sorry could you just clarify what "cycle" you where on, we talking AAS right? and where in the PCT did you start bridge etc
> 
> cheers bro as would be very interested in running these with and after my PCT
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Thanks for looking. Originally Bridge was up for grabs as I started my PCT. Then it got delayed by the sponsors, so it fell past by quite a few weeks.

But, I still wanted to try the product.

It's looking good up to yet


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

Morning all,

Isn't it great when your kids bring home a sickness bug!

Been sick a couple of times, but my 2 year old, bless her, has chucked up loads last night. Thankful for wooden floor 

So, I'm a little off it today. Don't want to be as I eat like a horse more than anything on a Saturday!

Hopefully should be better tonight, ready for a session tomorrow morning!

Wind has stopped, so that's good.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Isn't it great when your kids bring home a sickness bug!
> 
> ...


Sure the wind was nothing to do with an upset stomach now......


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Sure the wind was nothing to do with an upset stomach now......


Haha, yeah I'm sure. Feeling better already 

Guessing a 24hr bug.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, quite a bad day yesterday!

Managed to eat two slices of toast all day, felt shocking all day.

Woke up today feeling back to normal thank god, so had a brilliant shoulder session.

Nothing to report on Bridge.

Catch up on food day today!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

R0B said:


> Well, quite a bad day yesterday!
> 
> Managed to eat two slices of toast all day, felt shocking all day.
> 
> ...


excellent!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello,

Well I thought I was over what ever I had but no, I'm not!

Very annoying, just worked out I've consumed just over 3k cals since Saturday morning.

What ever I have needs to pass.

I haven't taken any supps, including Bridge, since Sunday.

Frustration just doesn't cut it as im past that!

Aarrgghh...!!!


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well I thought I was over what ever I had but no, I'm not!
> 
> ...


What a sh1tter.

Get back to it when you can.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> What a sh1tter.
> 
> Get back to it when you can.


Thanks mate.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

hurry up and get back on it man....... 

cnut eh?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well I thought I was over what ever I had but no, I'm not!
> 
> ...


Ey up mate,you getting better yet?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well I thought I was over what ever I had but no, I'm not!
> 
> ...


Ey up mate,you getting better yet?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bump - you out there?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

ROOOOOOOBBBBBB!!!!!!!!

ANSWER USSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello all!

Thanks for the concern gentlemen.

Had my first meal since the weekend  Hoo - frickin - ray!!

Stayed down too. So I'm back on it !!

One thing that has seriously pi55ed me off..... Lost 12lb WTF!?!

How, where from and how lol.

I'll be back on full supps tomorrow, including Bridge. Need to get cracking don't I


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

These went down a treat 










Appetite has just come back with a bang!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Must have been hungry,didnt even cook it lol


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Thanks for the concern gentlemen.
> 
> ...


lost 12lbs????? ive fkn gained about 12lbs. of fat.

glad youre back mate..


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

andy said:


> lost 12lbs????? ive fkn gained about 12lbs. of fat.
> 
> glad youre back mate..


I know! Weight drops off me with ease, annoying.

Yeah I am mate, haven't stopped eating lol.

Just tucking into some Biltong before bed


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Must have been hungry,didnt even cook it lol


LOL.

Flash in the pan 

Didn't touch the sides !


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

R0B said:


> I know! Weight drops off me with ease, annoying.
> 
> Yeah I am mate, haven't stopped eating lol.
> 
> Just tucking into some Biltong before bed


j'adore biltong


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

andy said:


> j'adore biltong


Easily best snack in a pack going !

Ready for some gym time tomorrow


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Oy kirkby lad,i wanna see some training logs to see if its worth letting u smell my sweat!! 

.......sounds kinda gay...... not my intention....erm.... im off to jump the girlfriend


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Oy kirkby lad,i wanna see some training logs to see if its worth letting u smell my sweat!!
> 
> .......sounds kinda gay...... not my intention....erm.... im off to jump the girlfriend


LOL I'm certain 99% of your posts make me grin my face off, that's grin not Gurn which is normal for Kirkby 

I'm back on it tomorrow !!


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Thanks for the concern gentlemen.
> 
> ...


You look leaner?

There will be a fair chunk of that was water mate with zero food and glycogen storage etc - you will get 6lbs back in a week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> You look leaner?
> 
> There will be a fair chunk of that was water mate with zero food and glycogen storage etc - you will get 6lbs back in a week.


Yeah I do look leaner, food, food and more food. Plus training of course !

And some Bridge so I can turn this back into a Bridge Log!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Back in the Gym today, did a back and bicep session.

Was good to get some Pump on 

Popped 2 of my Bridge already today, so that's back in motion and hopefully I will start to see some changes come next week.

Marks out of 10 so far, can't really be done. But I will be able to give a verdict next week.

But here's how I will judge, see below for reference for anyone who missed the original post.

Performance - N/A (Gym Performance)

Recovery - N/A (Recovery Time/Stamina)

Tolerance - N/A (Sides etc)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Back in the Gym today, did a back and bicep session.
> 
> Was good to get some Pump on
> 
> ...


you should get a workout journal going as well ROB! 

or are my eyes painted on and i've missed it?? :blink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

paul81 said:


> you should get a workout journal going as well ROB!
> 
> or are my eyes painted on and i've missed it?? :blink:


Just for you Paul 

Wide Grip Pull Ups

10xBW

10xBW

10xBW

Bicep Curls (Cable)

10x15kg

10x25kg

8x32.5kg

Close Grip Seated Row

10x40kg

10x70kg

8x80kg

Seated Preacher Curls

10x15kg

10x17.5kg

8x25kg

12x15kg

Seated Wide Grip Pull Down

10x30kg

10x45kg

8x60kg

Standing One Arm Lat Pull-in

10x10kg

10x15kg

8x17.5kg

And that's today !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good man...

now go back to the gym and finish that session off by doing some dead lifts


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

paul81 said:


> good man...
> 
> now go back to the gym and finish that session off by doing some dead lifts


I know mate! Usually do them first off, had two blokes in the rack for 3/4 of the session !

Too pooped to crack them off later on


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Nothing to report today, rest day too.

Just hoovered up an 8oz Sirloin though


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

R0B said:


> Nothing to report today, rest day too.
> 
> Just hoovered up an 8oz Sirloin though


mmmm steak


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Trained Chest and Triceps today, here's how it went...

Pec Deck

12x15kg

10x 30kg

8x35kg

Rope Pull Downs

12x20kg

10x35kg

10x50kg

Failure x20kg (15 reps)

Dips

10xBW

10xBW

8xBW+5KG

Arm Extensions - Tricep (machine)

12x22.5kg

10x37.5kg

10x45kg

Barbell Bench Press

10x40kg

10x65kg

10x40kg

(really struggling on these at the moment! Any tips are more than welcome  )

Close Grip Bench Press

10x20kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

Chest Press Machine

12x22.5kg

10x40kg

10x50kg

Failure x22.5kg (20 Reps)

Feel pretty pumped after this and in a great mood !

Not sure if Bridge is taking hold, Libido is better than normal (missus has noticed anyway  )

Just prepped dinner, Roast Chicken, Roasted Parsnips and Carrots in Honey and EVOO, Sweet Potato Mash, Green Beans, Stuffing, Gravy and not to forget YORKSHIRE PUDS!!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

nice!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i know where your coming from with the bench press chap! f**king hate the exercise myself nowadays :sad: struggle to get above 85 at the mo, think when i start on Wendlers, i'll hit the accessory exercises hard like triceps to make sure i have a bit more push in the arms

maybe try the old 5x5 routine when doing the bench press?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i know where your coming from with the bench press chap! f**king hate the exercise myself nowadays :sad: struggle to get above 85 at the mo, think when i start on Wendlers, i'll hit the accessory exercises hard like triceps to make sure i have a bit more push in the arms
> 
> maybe try the old 5x5 routine when doing the bench press?


Thanks Paul, yeah I think I'm going to shoot back to 5x5 training in the next few weeks. Always enjoyed it to be honest.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> Thanks Paul, yeah I think I'm going to shoot back to 5x5 training in the next few weeks. Always enjoyed it to be honest.


Good no nonsense training.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Good no nonsense training.


Agreed there buddy, simple but effective !


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Nothing to report with regards Bridge.

No gym today, back on it tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

This morning session went well, didn't think I was in the mood for it at first.

Suppose at 7am it can have that effect!

But I blitzed it, felt really good and finished all sets too easily!

Only had a coffee pre-workout, so is this Bridge giving me the edge.....?

I'll see if this persist.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> This morning session went well, didn't think I was in the mood for it at first.
> 
> Suppose at 7am it can have that effect!
> 
> ...


The N2KTS sample you Oliver Twist'ed me for will help on a 7am workout, posted today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> The N2KTS sample you Oliver Twist'ed me for will help on a 7am workout, posted today.


Hehehe, can't wait to try it !

Thank you for sending me one


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

lol'd at the 'oliver twisted' bit :lol:

did you post what workout you did this morning??


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> lol'd at the 'oliver twisted' bit :lol:
> 
> did you post what workout you did this morning??


No, I will later. Just for you


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> No, I will later. Just for you


 :lol: why thank you kind sir! lol!

btw, do you know where world physique is?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> :lol: why thank you kind sir! lol!
> 
> btw, do you know where world physique is?


No LOL.

Where is it bud?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> No LOL.
> 
> Where is it bud?


haha!

you know where bold forrester is?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> haha!
> 
> you know where bold forrester is?


Certainly do. Is it round the back next to that kids play place....?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Certainly do. Is it round the back next to that kids play place....?


jackpot! as soon as you get onto the estate, its the first building










you should see this


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> jackpot! as soon as you get onto the estate, its the first building
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Cheers mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

whats your lifts for back look like rob ??? weight wise


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just thinking i dont know what you look like rob lol, unless you walk around with your phone over your face then i will recognise you pmsl !!!


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> just thinking i dont know what you look like rob lol, unless you walk around with your phone over your face then i will recognise you pmsl !!!


LOL

I reckon he should upgrade his handset first and see how good you really are


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> whats your lifts for back look like rob ??? weight wise


Not too bad on back buddy! So feel free to cripple me for the weekend 



flinty90 said:


> just thinking i dont know what you look like rob lol, unless you walk around with your phone over your face then i will recognise you pmsl !!!


Oi! I get a disability allowance for having a phone stuck to my face 

People tell me I look like a young freddie Cruger, hope that helps !



jw390898 said:


> LOL
> 
> I reckon he should upgrade his handset first and see how good you really are


haha, cant beat my trusty 3GS, after having 3 sh11ty iphone 4's and a Desire HD (all buggered up!) i'm not upgrading for a while!

Put a word in for Iron Science on another thread earlier, he placed an order off it  You guys need referral codes or something.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Not too bad on back buddy! *So feel free to cripple me for the weekend *
> 
> Oi! I get a disability allowance for having a phone stuck to my face
> 
> ...


nah mate im not going to cripple you, just wondered what sort of weight your shifting in a normal session pal...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> nah mate im not going to cripple you, just wondered what sort of weight your shifting in a normal session pal...


Last back session ( copy an pasted lol )

Wide Grip Pull Ups

10xBW

10xBW

10xBW

Bicep Curls (Cable)

10x15kg

10x25kg

8x32.5kg

Close Grip Seated Row

10x40kg

10x70kg

8x80kg

Seated Preacher Curls

10x15kg

10x17.5kg

8x25kg

12x15kg

Seated Wide Grip Pull Down

10x30kg

10x45kg

8x60kg

Standing One Arm Lat Pull-in

10x10kg

10x15kg

8x17.5kg


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Yesterday's Session (for you Paul)

Legs and Shoulders

Went for some 5x5 on squats and Isolations everything else, just to mix it up.

I don't really want to add size to my upper legs as they're quite chunky already. But I do want to have good strength in them !

Squats 5x5

Warmup 5x40kg

5x100kg

5x110kg

5x110kg

5x110kg

Standing Calf Raises (Smith Machine with Reebok Step for Leverage)

10x40kg

10x80kg

8x100kg

Leg Press

10x80kg

10x140kg

8x170kg

Military Press(Smith Machine)

10xBar

10x30kg

8x50kg

Front Delt Raises

10x7.5kg

10x10kg

8x12.5kg

Side Delt Raises (cables)

10x5kg

10x10kg

8x15kg

And that was it, not training till Friday now thanks to work! Have a rubbish drive to Spalding tomorrow morning so that's a nice 2 hours sat on my ar5e first thing


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

nice squatting there rob.

do free weight on the MP's next time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

paul81 said:


> nice squatting there rob.
> 
> do free weight on the MP's next time!


Thanks mate,

Yeah this is why I need to get a new scene I think, get sucked into the machines to easily!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Bridge I believe has really kicked in this week, LIBIDO!

Just the thought and.... sher-ting! 

Can't really grumble at this can I?!

Still have a good jovial feeling which I'm quite surprised about as work is just pants at the moment!

Hoping this time next week I'll start to see some other changes too.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Please dont think about it friday......... :blink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Please dont think about it friday......... :blink:


I won't, so you may as well put the man-kini back in the wardrobe 

Right!

It's bed time.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> I won't, so you may as well put the man-kini back in the wardrobe
> 
> Right!
> 
> It's bed time.


good night mate !!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

sleep tight robert


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

andy said:


> sleep tight robert


Sleep was crap! Youngest was up every hour, kids..... Gotta love em 

Left home at 6.30 drove till 8.45! I'm pooped !


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> Sleep was crap! Youngest was up every hour, kids..... Gotta love em
> 
> Left home at 6.30 drove till 8.45! I'm pooped !


You got your N2KTS sample for training ;-)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jw390898 said:


> You got your N2KTS sample for training ;-)


i hope its good for him JW he training with me so will be putting him through his paces lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i hope its good for him JW he training with me so will be putting him through his paces lol !!!


Yeah I'll get that chugged prior!

JW - how is this compared to others....

Recently I've tried 1MR..... Nothing?!

Gaspari Super Pump Max ..... Nothing?!

Literally nothing at all from those two.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Yeah I'll get that chugged prior!
> 
> JW - how is this compared to others....
> 
> ...


you tried the nutrex haemo rage mate ??? or extremes liquid fury ????


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you tried the nutrex haemo rage mate ??? or extremes liquid fury ????


Haven't tried either, haemo rage seems to be popping up on here quite a bit though....

What you on at the moment? If any.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Haven't tried either, haemo rage seems to be popping up on here quite a bit though....
> 
> What you on at the moment? If any.


i cant take anything like that mate.. i dont even drink caffiene pal.. im just naturally a beast as soon as i enter the gym i want to rip the sh1t out of it !!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i cant take anything like that mate.. i dont even drink caffiene pal.. im just naturally a beast as soon as i enter the gym i want to rip the sh1t out of it !!!!


Sorry mate, I have read that on here in one of your post, school boy error!

Makes you double 'ARD now!!


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i hope its good for him JW he training with me so will be putting him through his paces lol !!!


Ahh so rather then a rose or red jacket at the train station for ID it will be a camera phone at the gym - you guys xx


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> Yeah I'll get that chugged prior!
> 
> JW - how is this compared to others....
> 
> ...


Obviously it is not suitable for me to list alternatives and to slate them but I can say I have not had better - particuarly from a continued useage perspective as anything I have thought has something about it seems to lack after say 3-4 uses but this keeps going. KI thought it had lost it's effect till I sotpped taking it for my cycle and it proved how much I take for granted the boost it gives.

I am aware of energy while sitting back having drunk it before starting anything but it is not huge and the slight beta tingles you get but where this comes into its own for me is the focus aspect and improved energy reserves as you plugh through your session. My muscles will still tire in the same fashion but my energy levels and CNS are happy to keep going - which with the focus translates to an extra rep here or there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Obviously it is not suitable for me to list alternatives and to slate them but I can say I have not had better - particuarly from a continued useage perspective as anything I have thought has something about it seems to lack after say 3-4 uses but this keeps going. KI thought it had lost it's effect till I sotpped taking it for my cycle and it proved how much I take for granted the boost it gives.
> 
> I am aware of energy while sitting back having drunk it before starting anything but it is not huge and the slight beta tingles you get but where this comes into its own for me is the focus aspect and improved energy reserves as you plugh through your session. My muscles will still tire in the same fashion but my energy levels and CNS are happy to keep going - which with the focus translates to an extra rep here or there.


I always like your responses ! Roll on tomorrow to try it out


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Not a Bridge update, or a training update... Food update!

Just inhaled a burger, some chicken and grilled veg ! At the homemade burger co. never been before, would recommend it to anyone


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Not a Bridge update, or a training update... Food update!
> 
> Just inhaled a burger, some chicken and grilled veg ! At the homemade burger co. never been before, would recommend it to anyone


nice one mate wondered what they were like,, do they just do burgers or do they do big steaks aswell ????


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> nice one mate wondered what they were like,, do they just do burgers or do they do big steaks aswell ????


Burgers and more burgers, loads to choose from though. Caribbean one was really nice !

I fancied TGI's for Steak  She wasn't having any of it LOL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Burgers and more burgers, loads to choose from though. Caribbean one was really nice !
> 
> I fancied TGI's for Steak  She wasn't having any of it LOL


not many places round here that do a fcukin great big juicy steak is there...

did you go to the burger place in the car park at side of field mill ???


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> not many places round here that do a fcukin great big juicy steak is there...
> 
> did you go to the burger place in the car park at side of field mill ???


was that called boston burger?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> was that called boston burger?


ahh it might be mate .. i knew that there was a burger sounding place there somewhere..


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ahh it might be mate .. i knew that there was a burger sounding place there somewhere..


Never went in there, did you Paul?

Places like that are usually wasted in Mansfield lol.

Mansfield been monopolised by and why not and so on


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

In your AVI Rob are you on the set of a 70's porn film with that wallpaper :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> In your AVI Rob are you on the set of a 70's porn film with that wallpaper :lol:


Rep on its way!

LOL thats exactly what I said to the missus as she picked it up in B&Q 

Women and decorating!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Rep on its way!
> 
> LOL thats exactly what I said to the missus as she picked it up in B&Q
> 
> Women and decorating!


she went to same place as Daves missus by looks of it hahaha


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Never went in there, did you Paul?


nah, never got the chance, dont think it was there that long!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> she went to same place as Daves missus by looks of it hahaha


LOL, I felt for Dave when that thread came up! Suppose if I overpowered her with the decor choice she'd soon be wearing the trousers


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> LOL, *I felt for Dave *when that thread came up! Suppose if I overpowered her with the decor choice she'd soon be wearing the trousers


I fcuking didnt he deserves it the red  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> I fcuking didnt he deserves it the red  :lol:


LOL!

Maybe his wife is a blue ......


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Just took my last Bridge for the day, Prior to a big session with Flinty and Paul!

Still same effects, Libido like Silvio Berlusconi !

Confidence very good, far too much flirting with women this week, is this Bridge.

Let's see how tonight goes 

EDIT - Just chugged the N2KTS too!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Just took my last Bridge for the day, Prior to a big session with Flinty and Paul!
> 
> Still same effects, Libido like Silvio Berlusconi !
> 
> ...


Im guessing the confidence will be destroyed by flinty soon enough!! Lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Im guessing the confidence will be destroyed by flinty soon enough!! Lol


Probably! Depends how much his shadow overcast me


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Still going strong on Bridge, Chest and Triceps today.....Flinty Style! (Trial & Error LOL)

BB Bench Press

15x25kg

12x32kg

10x40kg

8x50kg

6x62.5kg

4x0

2x0

10x40kg

See what I mean, started too high! So the 4 and 2 rep sets were just not possible, probably could have been if I had a partner to spot/push! So just cracked off 10x40kg to keep reps high.

Cable Crossovers

15x1 Plate

12x2 Plates

10x3 Plates

8x4 Plates

6x5 Plates

4x6 Plates

2x8 Plates

All Squeezed really tight and very slow negatives.

BB Bench Incline

15xBar

12x10kg

10x23kg

8x32kg

6x37kg

4x40kg

2x45kg

Pec Deck

15x4 Plates

12x5 Plates

10x 6 Plates

8x 7 Plates

6x 8 Plates

4x 10 Plates

2x 12 Plates

Triceps

Rope Pulldown

15x4 Plates

12x5 Plates

10x6 Plates

8x8 Plates

6x9 Plates

4x10 Plates

2x12 Plates

Skull crushers (Cotton Bud Barbells, Fixed Weight one  )

15x13.5kg

12x18kg

10x22.5kg

8x27kg

6x32kg

4x36kg

2x41kg

And that was it!

Thought I'd struggle with the number of reps and sets, but I didn't once I found my range.

I'm confident Bridge is giving me an edge with stamina....

Ratings so far;

*Performance* - 8/10 (Gym Performance has been pretty good all week, sets and reps finished, no increase on lifts, Strong Stamina throughout)

*Recovery* - 8/10 (Recovery Time has been fine, nothing out the ordinary, I was tight after the Flinty and Paul session and Yesterday was enough to recover, didnt hinder today's performance at all)

*Tolerance* - 10/10 (First week I was a little hot under the collar, soon past, general feeling of well being all the time, as mentioned Libido is HIGH, Confidence pretty good too, nothing negative at all)

Food Wise today;

7.00am

Breakfast was a big bowl of Muesli, Coffee, Multivits, Shake of Creatine, Dextrose, Taurine with water.

9.30am

Post Workout; Shake of Whey, 6 Scrambled Eggs, 6 Rashes of Bacon, 2 Brown Toast.

Then just popped a Kilo joint of Beef in the oven  Roll on Dinner!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

looks like a good session.... other than the high reps 

looking at the bench press, what numbers were the 4 and 2 reps meant to be? you missed a digit, lol. i'm guessing 70?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

paul81 said:


> looks like a good session.... other than the high reps
> 
> looking at the bench press, what numbers were the 4 and 2 reps meant to be? you missed a digit, lol. i'm guessing 70?


Yeah it was mate, no that's correct, 0!

Started to high and realised I couldn't go higher, damn me!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nah you've got 70 in you easily chap. Maybe spent too much energy on the lower weights like u said :sad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Nah you've got 70 in you easily chap. Maybe spent too much energy on the lower weights like u said :sad:


Probably, Chest just frustrates me at times!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Probably, Chest just frustrates me at times!


I know how u feel, 80-85 can feel twice as heavy alot of the time. Think im at peace with the fact that its just one of those things that i wont be getting a decent weight at :sad:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Still going strong on Bridge, Chest and Triceps today.....Flinty Style! (Trial & Error LOL)
> 
> *BB Bench Press*
> 
> ...


*just some ideas how i would work that routine for you if you trained with me mate. i personally wouldnt feel you needed after to do triceps on same day but if you want to i would change it to what i have writen. i only ever train arms once on there own every 2 weeks... they get battered enough with that routine...*

*
Im glad you tried it though mate im not suprised you struggled as thats a lot of volume even for me but like you say trial and error..*

*
if you ever want me to come over or come up to me and i will take you through a stuctured plan for each of your workouts so you get the hang of it mate .. im drfinitely here to help ..*

*
*

*
what do you think to the suggestions ??? and what are you training next i might beabke to pre empt a session for you X*


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you'll start charging for appearance fee's soon flinty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> you'll start charging for appearance fee's soon flinty


no mate i love it .. i really do and it keeps me on the ball helping others, and its good to see them gaining from my advice !!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> no mate i love it .. i really do and it keeps me on the ball helping others, and its good to see them gaining from my advice !!!


i meant what i said in ewen's journal, your a bloody good training partner, you know when to jump in to help out and provide that voice over the shoulder to sqeeze that last couple of reps out!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

paul81 said:


> i meant what i said in ewen's journal, your a bloody good training partner, you know when to jump in to help out and provide that voice over the shoulder to sqeeze that last couple of reps out!


thanks mate i appreciate the kind words... i just do what i know i respond well to as far as bieng pushed and made to work lol.. im lucky to have a great couple of training partners that i know very well and they know me very well. but i will spot and push a lot of folks in my gym cos thats the sort of place it is and no one has any egos in there .. it makes it easy when you get good lads wanting to train the right way and actually gain from the training (You and Rob) i count as them type of lads... dont get offended by asking for or recieving advice and a bit of a screaming at lol X


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

that session really helped open my eyes to my lack of stamina in the higher rep range! so thats something i'm gonna be working on hard with my Wendlers routine, get the main lift done and dusted, then work on getting some good high reps in the mix for the assistance work


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> *just some ideas how i would work that routine for you if you trained with me mate. i personally wouldnt feel you needed after to do triceps on same day but if you want to i would change it to what i have writen. i only ever train arms once on there own every 2 weeks... they get battered enough with that routine...*
> 
> *
> Im glad you tried it though mate im not suprised you struggled as thats a lot of volume even for me but like you say trial and error..*
> ...


Thanks Flinty! Yeah I've always trained tri's with Chest, same as back with bi's, no harm in changing it though!

Really enjoyed it today, I'll follow our examples next time with the 4x12.

We'll sort something for us to do a chest session if you want?

Next session will be shoulders on Tuesday..... Hit me with a routine! 

Just devoured my dinner! Beef Joint, sweet potato, roast Potato, broc, carrots, yorkshires


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

as long as theres enough room for another meal in 2 hours, lol!

went to wood end in huthwaite for a carvery.... was cracking, well worth a trip there if you or the missis dont fancy cooking!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

paul81 said:


> as long as theres enough room for another meal in 2 hours, lol!
> 
> went to wood end in huthwaite for a carvery.... was cracking, well worth a trip there if you or the missis dont fancy cooking!


Always room 

Lol not been in woodend since I got kicked out the kitchen !! Oops.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

R0B said:


> Always room
> 
> Lol not been in woodend since I got kicked out the kitchen !! Oops.


lol! worked there or got lost looking for the toilet? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

paul81 said:


> lol! worked there or got lost looking for the toilet? :lol:


Haha, walked in kicking off about our food lol. Was funny at the time 

That was about 4 years ago, so I'm guessing it's better now.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do they still have the L shaped pool table in woodend ????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Thanks Flinty! Yeah I've always trained tri's with Chest, same as back with bi's, no harm in changing it though!
> 
> Really enjoyed it today, I'll follow our examples next time with the 4x12.
> 
> ...


ok mate a chest session sounds good pal....

i train chest on monday morning, but can sort one out whenever pal...

What time you training tuesday mate ??? could do shoulders tuesday night if you want to pop over to me will take you through a session .... get some boulders built


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> do they still have the L shaped pool table in woodend ????


lol nope. just your fully fledged place for food now :sad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ok mate a chest session sounds good pal....
> 
> i train chest on monday morning, but can sort one out whenever pal...
> 
> What time you training tuesday mate ??? could do shoulders tuesday night if you want to pop over to me will take you through a session .... get some boulders built


Usual time, bright and early  struggle with evenings if I'm honest!

Building Boulders sounds like a plan.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Usual time, bright and early  struggle with evenings if I'm honest!
> 
> Building Boulders sounds like a plan.


you want to come up tuesday morning mate for a session ??? i dont think i will be working


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i must warn you though shoulders session is one fcukin mean a$$ session in the house of pain lol....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you want to come up tuesday morning mate for a session ??? i dont think i will be working


What time does your gaff open....?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> What time does your gaff open....?


half 8 mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> half 8 mate


Damn it! Have to be at work for 9.

Let me see what I can do


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Evening All!

Shoulders today, once again Flinty Style.

6.30am - Muesli, Pre-workout supps - Creatine, Dextrose, Taurine, Caffeine Tablets, 2 x Bridge

7.00am - Training

8.00am - Post-Workout, Whey,Creatine,Dextrose, Maltodextrin, Taurine

10.30am - 6 scrambled eggs on 2 Brown Toast

12.00 - 200g Beef (Left overs from Joint  ) 2x Bridge

14.00 - Whole Chicken from Asda - I was peckish ! Plus only cost £1.75 :thumb:

16.00 - Spag Bol, approx 400g of Mince, was gorgeous! Cheers Wifey :wub: 2x Bridge

Rest of the night I'll probably pick at nuts (no homosexual jokes please) and have some peanut butter at some point, then a night time shake.

So Training,

As mentioned I did Shoulders and It went like this;

Face-Pulls

15x2 Plates

15x4 Plates

15x5 Plates

15x7 Plates

10x8 Plates

First crack at these, so not 100% if done correctly. I'm have a session with Flinty on Shoulders next week, so I'll soon see 

Smith Machine Military Press

15x23Kg

15x32kg

15x41kg

15x45kg

Really want to increase this massively! Flagged towards the end, but had some quality PUMP :clap:

Side Raises

15x5kg

15x5kg

15x5kg

10x7kg

Shrugs (Oly Bar)

15x32kg

15x41kg

15x82kg

10x105kg

All nice and tight with 2/3 seconds squeeze at the top.

Then back to Smith Military Press, just to blitz it to wrap up!

20x32kg

20x23kg

Was quite pleased with this overall, enjoy shoulders quite a lot, strong point for shoulders has to be shrugs at the moment. I've always seem to be quite OK at them.

You may have noticed that my Bridge dose has increased, I've double it! I want to blast it out over the next 7 days to see if anything else comes along, undoubtedly Libido and well being has increased, but I'm yet to find this has helped my gym sessions.

I'm pretty focused and determined once I see the iron, so this hasn't changed....yet.

That's it for today. Back on it tomorrow for Legs, then rest till the weekend (not by choice, work commitments  )


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good going mate...more importantly prediction for tomorrow please


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Good going mate...more importantly prediction for tomorrow please


Thanks Rob!

Ooh, tough one. Never easy visiting the Spaniards, depends if Roberto sits back..... i'm going 1-1 

What do you think?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> Thanks Rob!
> 
> Ooh, tough one. Never easy visiting the Spaniards, depends if Roberto sits back..... i'm going 1-1
> 
> What do you think?


Hate to call it as usually backfires and look a bigger cnut than i already am but go 0-2


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Hate to call it as usually backfires and look a bigger cnut than i already am but go 0-2


You may be right, they aren't too good in La Liga, conceded 17 scored 9...... A win maybe on the cards!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Evening All!
> 
> Shoulders today, once again Flinty Style.
> 
> ...


looks a good session mate that does.

I would have done the staggered approach to the smith press mate , but if your on your own it will be more difficult... next week when we do it together you will definitely feel the benefit of staggered reps and going up in weight...

apart from that mate it looks pretty solid. glad you enjoyed it mate !!!

you will be huge very soon at this rate !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> looks a good session mate that does.
> 
> I would have done the staggered approach to the smith press mate , but if your on your own it will be more difficult... next week when we do it together you will definitely feel the benefit of staggered reps and going up in weight...
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!

Yeah next week should put me right, bring on the mass 

Roll on.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Yeah next week should put me right, bring on the mass
> 
> Roll on.


you would have enjoyed our back session tonight mate, i reckon you would have about thrown up lol. i know i did. felt like my fcukin kidneys were going to fall out my ar$ehole !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you would have enjoyed our back session tonight mate, i reckon you would have about thrown up lol. i know i did. felt like my fcukin kidneys were going to fall out my ar$ehole !!!


Now if that's not enough to satisfy yourself after a session, what is?!

My kind of session 

Gonna peek on your journal for your leg routine ready for tomorrow !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Squats - stagered reps and weight 15,12,10,8,6,4,2

leg extensions staggered weight and reps 15,12,10,8,6,4,2

lunges with dumbells 3 sets 15

ham curls or sldl 4 sets 15

calf raises 3 sets 20

simples lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Squats - stagered reps and weight 15,12,10,8,6,4,2
> 
> leg extensions staggered weight and reps 15,12,10,8,6,4,2
> 
> ...


That's saved me a job 

Thanks mate!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, dosage increased as mentioned Tuesday, Effects of this....... nothing I'm afraid.

Still the same Brilliant Libido, seriously, this has made me want to go through anything with a pulse! The well being feeling is still here too! Cant knock this at all tbh, why would I!

Anyway, I trained Wednesday and here's how it went;

Squats

15x10kg

12x21kg

10x32kg

8x41

6x73kg

4x81.5kg

2x113kg

Should have started at a higher weight, could of cracked out at least 130kg on these!

Leg Extensions

15x22.7kg

12x31.7kg

10x40.8kg

8x49.9kg

6x59kg

4x68kg

2x86.2kg

Lunges

15x20kg for 3 Sets

Standing Calf Raises

15x80 for 3 Sets

Again, could of easily gone over 100kg on these.

Then I tried a Flinty Special !

100 Reps of Bicep Curls with an Oly Bar...... FAIL  Got to 74 and that was me done, damn lactic acid 

Tomorrows session... BACK


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

still get the bar up and do 100 mate .. just count how many times you fail and then try and beat that next time...

also on the last 2 squats pal if you can do more than 2 do them dont just stop at 2 .. minimum 2 for last set ok !!!

well done looks a god session.. what did you think to the bicep challenge ??? did you just have bar and no weight lol ??


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

TBH bud I would not be looking for PH/AAS performance gains - the product is aimed at continuing and ensuring the natural hormonal balance is restored following a cycle of some sort and giving that animal like urge in the trouser dept but also mentally that you assoicate with being 'on'.

It strikes me that it is doing a pretty good job for you based on your 'pulse' comment.

I think Flinty90 is taking some serious risks and decisions on lifestyle if he has you spotting him on squats right now based on the log ;-)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jw390898 said:


> TBH bud I would not be looking for PH/AAS performance gains - the product is aimed at continuing and ensuring the natural hormonal balance is restored following a cycle of some sort and giving that animal like urge in the trouser dept but also mentally that you assoicate with being 'on'.
> 
> It strikes me that it is doing a pretty good job for you based on your 'pulse' comment.
> 
> *I think Flinty90 is taking some serious risks and decisions on lifestyle if he has you spotting him on squats right now based on the log ;-)*


thats why im here brother lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> still get the bar up and do 100 mate .. just count how many times you fail and then try and beat that next time...
> 
> also on the last 2 squats pal if you can do more than 2 do them dont just stop at 2 .. minimum 2 for last set ok !!!
> 
> well done looks a god session.. what did you think to the bicep challenge ??? did you just have bar and no weight lol ??


I'll get it to 100 if it kills me ! Bar only 

Yeah I'll sort the weight out on squats, if it feels too easy when I do those last 2 you think I should go to failure....?



jw390898 said:


> TBH bud I would not be looking for PH/AAS performance gains - the product is aimed at continuing and ensuring the natural hormonal balance is restored following a cycle of some sort and giving that animal like urge in the trouser dept but also mentally that you assoicate with being 'on'.
> 
> It strikes me that it is doing a pretty good job for you based on your 'pulse' comment.
> 
> I think Flinty90 is taking some serious risks and decisions on lifestyle if he has you spotting him on squats right now based on the log ;-)


Thanks for the input JW, I can totally understand why this product is on shelf and who it is aimed at, so its certainly a good product for a "gap" in the market.

I have enough left to get me to Tuesday of next week, so I'm into my last few days. Its most certainly had an effect, so no placebo malarkey


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah mate , try to gauge weights better throughout your orkout, it gets easier after a couple of sessions.. but if you get to the last 2 just use that as a minimum. or even do the 2 and bang the weight up and try for 2 again minimum until you really cant manage the 2

we still on for tuesday shoulders mate ????


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate , try to gauge weights better throughout your orkout, it gets easier after a couple of sessions.. but if you get to the last 2 just use that as a minimum. or even do the 2 and bang the weight up and try for 2 again minimum until you really cant manage the 2
> 
> we still on for tuesday shoulders mate ????


I'll crack the weight on and do another 2 and keep doing it till I know 2 is my limit 

Yes mate, we certainly are!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Rob68 said:


> Hate to call it as usually backfires and look a bigger cnut than i already am but go 0-2


Got that wrong didnt i   i dont mean the cnut bit either lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Got that wrong didnt i   i dont mean the cnut bit either lol


Haha, when it got to 2 I thought "rob will be happy" then bloody Toure ruins it 

10-1 favourites for CL now mate!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> Haha, when it got to 2 I thought "rob will be happy" then bloody Toure ruins it
> 
> 10-1 favourites for CL now mate!


Not a cat in hells chance of that mate lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Not a cat in hells chance of that mate lol


I'd back Madrid if I was a betting man!

Won all games, no goals conceded


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

oh no not football talk lol !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> oh no not football talk lol !!!


Lol, we all have out pitfalls


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

negged lol :2guns:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> repped lol :2guns:


Fixed


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> Haha, when it got to 2 I thought "rob will be happy" then bloody Toure ruins it
> 
> 10-1 favourites for CL now mate!


I am guessing City - IF they avoid defeat in Naples next game which is the crucial one to determine qualification as lose they are gone as Napoli will be at Villareal last game, draw and they still need something against Bayern BUT if they get through I see it between:

Barcelona

Madrid

Bayern Munich (this would be my outside bet)

City

United


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Back this morning.

Think I need to change Gyms, realised today there just isn't enough variants available!

So, here's how it went!

Seated Cable Rows

15x10 Plates

12x11 Plates

10x12 Plates

8x13 Plates

6x14 Plates

4x15 Plates

Failure (8) full stack plus 3 loose plates

This is why I need a new gym, doing the full stack may look good, but the weight is just not enough!

Wide Grip Lat Pull Down

12x87.5lb

10x125lb

10x125lb

10x125lb

Close Grip Standing Pull Down (Stretching Out)

12x37.5

Bent Over Rows

15xBar

10x32kg

10x41kg

10x46kg

Seated Row (machine)

15x50lb

12x62.5lb

10x75lb

8x87.5lb

6x100lb

4x112.5lb

2x125lb

2x137lb

2x150lb

2x162.5lb

Yep, kept upping it and going when I got to last set of 2! Wanted to feel it 

Dead Lifts

10x82kg for 3 Sets.

Defo need some straps! Grip became an issue.

And that's the lot.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Brilliant session there brother your doing me proud lol

Repped !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Brilliant session there brother your doing me proud lol
> 
> Repped !!!


Thanks Mate! Things can only get better


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good session there chap (apart from the disgusting rep range! )


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

paul81 said:


> Good session there chap (apart from the disgusting rep range! )


Haha!

I feel better for it, surprised how much better/stronger I feel in a week!

All in the mind at the moment, but I'm hoping the mirror will give me the results come Xmas


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> I am guessing City - IF they avoid defeat in Naples next game which is the crucial one to determine qualification as lose they are gone as Napoli will be at Villareal last game, draw and they still need something against Bayern BUT if they get through I see it between:
> 
> Barcelona
> 
> ...


City will be Napoli, Mancini doesn't want to be a laughing stock on his home turf so he'll go in all guns blazing 

I think UTD have been shook! They don't have anyone to dominate midfield and the defence isn't 100%. So 1/4's and that's them done 

I'm going to back Madrid to win it this year!


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> City will be Napoli, Mancini doesn't want to be a laughing stock on his home turf so he'll go in all guns blazing
> 
> I think UTD have been shook! They don't have anyone to dominate midfield and the defence isn't 100%. So 1/4's and that's them done
> 
> I'm going to back Madrid to win it this year!


United have the same midfield as last year when they won the league and reached the final of the champions League - they know what it is about to get the results still, will City deal with the knock out stages and playing a rival on the sunday trying to compete for the league too?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> United have the same midfield as last year when they won the league and reached the final of the champions League - they know what it is about to get the results still, will City deal with the knock out stages and playing a rival on the sunday trying to compete for the league too?


Come on JW, what about a certain Mr. Scholes 

City are just a goal machine this season, 23 more goals than this time last year (premiership only) 

P.S - i'm not a city fan LOL


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

R0B said:


> Come on JW, what about a certain Mr. Scholes
> 
> City are just a goal machine this season, 23 more goals than this time last year (premiership only)
> 
> P.S - i'm a big city fan LOL


Fixed


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Fixed


Swine 

Walked into that one didn't I?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

So a training update, another Flinty Blood & Guts one 

Pre-Workout (Mountain Dew Energy B0llocks, Dextrose, Taurine, Creatine, was quite nice)

Warmed up with some flys and tricep push downs.

Then battle commenced!

15x40kg

12x50kg

10x60kg

8x65kg

6x70kg

4x80kg

3x87.5kg (PB)

(That's right on the weight isn't it Flinty....?)

Then Cable Flys - Picked up tips on form here. Superset with Push Ups

15x10kg

15x15kg (15 ish, Form not 100%)

15x15kg (again, form dependable)

15x15kg (Form sorted)

4x10 (Last set Weighted, Flinty Pushing Down)

Chest Press

15x20kg

15x25kg

15x25kg

21's to wrap this up - 7x35kg,7x25kg,7x20kg

Pec Deck

15x15kg

12x20kg

10x25kg

8x30kg

6x30kg

4x35kg

2x40kg (Negatives Held for 5 seconds, No positive on these at all)

Then to wrap the session up, 2 new stretch out exercise that I'm not sure what they are called - Flinty to confirm LOL with Push ups, 2 exercises done, Push ups FAIL, FAIL, FAIL.

Brilliant Session, gives me a good kick up the bum!

Post Workout

Protein Shake then 6 Scrambled Eggs


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> So a training update, another Flinty Blood & Guts one
> 
> Pre-Workout (Mountain Dew Energy B0llocks, Dextrose, Taurine, Creatine, was quite nice)
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: that about covers your weights mate !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Hehehe, thanks mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Last day of Bridge (Ramped dose up to Finish off)

One thing that is absolutely, 100%, No doubt whatsoever..... LIBIDO, LIBIDO, LIBIDO!

This along side feeling on top of the world is pretty awesome to say the least. I understand totally why this product is available and would most certainly recommend to aid with post cycle.

I cant comment on gym performance wise with regards strength and lifts, but it helps with stamina certainly. But then that goes back to feeling good all the time, which in turn gives you more drive and determination to do more reps or get that last set in!

Would I buy this..... Yes

Recommend it...... Yes

Use more N2BM products...... No Brainer YES!

I hope the log has been of use to you guys.

A Big THANK YOU to Jayjo and the team a Predator Nutrition for choosing me to log this and thanks to everyone who has popped in to add value to this log!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

So what does ROB do from now then !!!!


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you very much for this log/review.

And if you have any questions about other NTBM products feel free to contact me! 

BTW. You should take a look at N2GUARD (one of the best cycle support supps), Need2Slin (amazing GDA) and Need2Sleep (great sleep aid + cheap)


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> So what does ROB do from now then !!!!


He grows 

And so it begins.......


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Journal time buddy


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Journal time buddy


Agreed !


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

R0B said:


> Last day of Bridge (Ramped dose up to Finish off)
> 
> One thing that is absolutely, 100%, No doubt whatsoever..... LIBIDO, LIBIDO, LIBIDO!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Thanks Rob.


No need to thank me mate, thank you for your input and once again, thanks for the sample


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

R0B said:


> Last day of Bridge (Ramped dose up to Finish off)
> 
> One thing that is absolutely, 100%, No doubt whatsoever..... LIBIDO, LIBIDO, LIBIDO!
> 
> ...


thats a pretty cool feature, good review!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

m118 said:


> thats a pretty cool feature, good review!


Thanks mate!


----------

